# Über Netzwerk booten



## Pardon_Me (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo man diese Option ein- bzw. ausschalten kann? Und was dafür für Voraussetzungen notwendig sind? (z.B. funktioniert das unter jedem OS?, etc.)

Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## Tim C. (12. März 2004)

Prinzipiell muss dein Mainboard und deine Netzwerkkarte diese Funktion unterstützen. Dann kannst du im BIOS bei der Bootreihenfolge, neben allen anderen Laufwerken auch Network wählen. Wie das dann allerdings genau funktioniert, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sinac (12. März 2004)

Zwei Sekunden bei google hättens auch getan denke ich...
...Link... 

Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. März 2004)

Passt, danke!

[edit]
Im BIOS finde ich allerdings nichts diesbezüglich...
Wo sollte das sein?
[/edit]


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*lanbooting*

Such mal nach "wake on lan"


----------

